# Audi A1 next car/advice please.



## pritchp (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey all,

I don't post on here much but i was hoping you could help me.

I am changing jobs and my daily commute is increasing from 35 miles a day to 90 miles a day (motorway mostly)

Now i currently drive a Renault Twingo RS133, it has the cup pack so the ride is very firm and the mpg is pretty poor, max mpg is around 37 with careful driving, usually sits around 29-32mpg. I own the car outright.

Im looking at maybe selling the twingo and getting an Audi A1, the 1.6TDI engine. MPG should be much higher and overall a better car to be in for longer journeys. It should save me a fair bit on fuel.

The issue is i can't afford the A1 outright so i would be buying on finance which is something i've not done before so im not entirely sure if it's a good thing or not.

What would your advice be/what should i do?

The twingo:



















The audi:


----------



## bmullan (Dec 23, 2010)

why not go for a used tdi A3 or golf less than a new A1.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Rob don't get it! They're horrid, expensive little things. Used a3 would be a better shout, but a used golf would be better still. Or a lastgen fabia vrs better yet...

As for the firm ride, man up  what about keeping the rs and getting a run around? What about that c1 in the garage? That your sister?s


----------



## pritchp (Jul 22, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> Rob don't get it!


Why do you say that mate?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Get your self down the auction house and get a 3 year old A4 Diesel for much less than book price. Once over 100k and they are cheap as chips. Run it for a year and sell it privately for what you paid for it. Cheap motoring.

I do this all the time, and have never lost a penny. 

Last car was a 08 Mondeo Titanium X Diesel 132k on the clock bought for £2990, well below book price and sold 12 months later for £3800.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

maggi133 said:


> Rob don't get it! They're horrid, expensive little things.


Really? Granted it is quite expensive but it's refined, well made, and you don't see that many around at the moment so it's quite exclusive so you do get what you pay for, oh and alot of reviewers have rated it very highly.

If you really want it then go for it but if you really can't afford it then a used A3 or Golf would be a good alternative. Personally I'd have an A1 over them for the exclusivity factor. Just don't get to carried away when speccing it up as it can get to over £20k very quickly.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

if your going for mpg why not aim at £0 VED band lot? :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I drove one, and I really couldn't see the justification? It's a lot for a badge that is totally overated IMO


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> if your going for mpg why not aim at £0 VED band lot? :lol:


Don't know what your laughing at, Golf Bluemotion comes in at only £30 a year tax and that's a perfectly good car, bit dull but it does nearly 70 mpg and it looks just like every other Golf. Plus it means you can have a proper car instead of a Prius .


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Don't know what your laughing at, Golf Bluemotion comes in at only £30 a year tax and that's a perfectly good car, bit dull but it does nearly 70 mpg and it looks just like every other Golf. Plus it means you can have a proper car instead of a Prius .


well it was only a suggestion you failed to maybe point out  theres way more at £0 go there first....i mean some of them go nearer 75 - 80 mpg


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

pritchp said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I don't post on here much but i was hoping you could help me.
> 
> ...


TBH I'd say keep the twingo and stay over a couple of nights a week.

I currently drive 160 mile round trip to work. I do that 4 times a week and its tiring. I have also done 180 mile a day commute 5 days a week and that wrecks you.

My advice is travel monday & tuesday, stay over tuesday, wednesday, thursday, travel home on the friday.

It will work out cheaper doing that than trading your current car and re financing a new car plus depreciation and running costs of doing 90 mile a day commutes.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> well it was only a suggestion you failed to maybe point out  theres way more at £0 go there first....i mean some of them go nearer 75 - 80 mpg


I've just found a list of £0 road tax cars and the current Golf Bluemotion is in that now since they gave it start/stop. Other mildly interesting and affordable cars in there are:

- Fiat 500 Twinair
- Mini One & Cooper D
- Alfa Romeo Mito 1.3 JTDM
- Volvo C30 DRIVe

The one I would have from the list if I had to have and 'eco' car is the Lexus CT200h Nice car if a little pricey. The base model is £25000:doublesho

All the vehicles that Qualify for £0 road tax can be found here: http://www.roadtaxprices.co.uk/Road_Tax_Band_A_Cars.htm


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I've just found a list of £0 road tax cars and the current Golf Bluemotion is in that now since they gave it start/stop. Other mildly interesting and affordable cars in there are:
> 
> - Fiat 500 Twinair
> - Mini One & Cooper D
> ...


all of the reviews i have seen regarding the twin air only managed low 60's at best....


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

But it sounds good


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> But it sounds good


:lol: maybe you should go slobber over my mig jar instead


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

centenary said:


> TBH I'd say keep the twingo and stay over a couple of nights a week.
> 
> I currently drive 160 mile round trip to work. I do that 4 times a week and its tiring. I have also done 180 mile a day commute 5 days a week and that wrecks you.
> 
> ...


I do over 200 miles a day and is never a problem.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I never understood people who get into debt for a car, when they already have a perfectly one, because the desired car was "more economical"?!

Seriously, the debt negates the savings!


----------



## pritchp (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for all your help/advice guys 

Need to really make my mind up on what to do.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Modmedia said:


> I never understood people who get into debt for a car, when they already have a perfectly one, because the desired car was "more economical"?!
> 
> Seriously, the debt negates the savings!


Exactly. I have a colleague who part ex'd his 730 (mint car on a '93 plate) and they gave him £500 against a £15500 Smart car - his argument - The smart car will 60-70 MPG, but for £15,000 you could buy a lot of fuel, and at the end of the day he has a car which makes him look like Noddy. Sorry don't get it at all.

Another point my 200,000 mile, £750 '96 Saab 9000 Aero is 280BHP and I still get 380 miles out of a £70 tank - seems good to me and way cooler than some nasty Euro box which only my yr9 students and few chavs appreciate - NO BRAINER.......sorry that was a bit of a rant..........


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I was let an A3 when my A6 went in for a service....the A3 has a lot of road noise which surprised me....better off going for an A4 or A6 you will get more car for your money.

Not driven the A1 yet (and probably wont) but I imaging its going to be much like the Twingo in that its designed to be a town car not a motorway cruiser.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm surprised no one has suggested a VW Polo bluemotion ....it's what the A1 is based on , or the Polo Match with the 1.6TDI you pay group B road tax but the mpg is not far off the bluemotion but you get more kit for slightly less money plus stand more chance of a deal on this model rather than Bluemotion, or ....same vein ...skoda greenline or seat ibiza ecomotive same underlying technology , engines etc from VAG group but cheaper!

Or keep your own car .... work out price to change to new car , then work how much fuel , road tax , servicing etc you will get for that ! you may decide that you're better off keeping the car you like , even if it does less mpg , rather than getting one just to get theoretical cost saving. :thumb:


----------



## pritchp (Jul 22, 2010)

Agree with what you are all saying

I've decided im going to keep the twingo RS for 1 year from today. I will get its first MOT done and then i will sell it. 
Over the year im going to save up as much as possible and see how good/bad the twingo really is.

In a years time i should have some good income coming in + the fact i will be 21 so insurance should be a bit better

Im then going to look at nice german cars such as:

A1 audi
A3 audi
1 series BMW
3 Series BMW
Audi TT
vw scirocco
Mini cooper

See what i can pick up and take it from there


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes it would be a shame to get finance on a fast depreciating asset like a brand new car, particularly at your age where you need to save to own as much equity as possible in a house (do I sound like your Dad ??? LOL).

Consider a 120d M Sport facelift (2007-). 177hp or 50mpg. Not too ugly in 3-door. Great fun to drive. They are £11k to £12k atm with 30k miles.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

I was looking at the mini and the a1 last weekend not for me. The a1 inside felt better and better quality. My auntie has a3 her second and loves it overall very nice car all round.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

as someone said on here get down to the auctions, cars that have a 1 owner fleet car with close to 100k miles will be around £5k, stick with that for a year and you'll get your money back selling it privately.

i know someone who did it with an audi A6 and a bmw 530d


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

If it's MPG and relative comfort get a VW Deisel cheap as chips and good all rounder.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I will share with you our experience with our new Audi A1 1.4TFSI S-Line we got a few weeks ago.

We bought the car brand new (Customed Spec'd) from our local Audi Dealer on their PCP offer which has worked out well for us. We traded in the old VW Fox plus chucked in a little extra as the Deposit, and with a PCP they offset the value of the car in 3 years (if you go for a 3 year term) from the amount financed which makes the monthly repayments much cheaper and plus the A1 has very strong residuals at the moment making it quite good. So for example:

Car costs £16,000 and you have a deposit of £1000 along with a guaranteed future value of the car in 3 years of £8000, so £16,000 - £9000 (£1000 Deposit + £9000 guaranteed valued) = £7000 left to finance.

Audi A1 current offers: http://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/a1/a1/finance-and-offers.html

It was also only slightly ever so more expensive to go for the S-Line over the Sport.

I also bought a new Audi TT on the same deal 18 months ago and found Audi Finance very helpful so why not pop in and see what they can offer?

Despite some of the comments above I am really impreseed with our A1 and it is every bit as well built as my TT.

HTH's and feel free to ask anything else on this :thumb:

P.S. I've moved this to a better section for you.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Just thought I'd post as Audi have been responsible for the most tedious 12 months of motoring in my history. The dealerships (several of them) made no effort to resolve the issues with my car (usual computer says no story) and when I had finally given up on the car I got a better offer at a dealer under another franchise than I did from the dealer that got me into the mess.

As far as their cars are concerned, they're massively over-rated and over-priced and their dealers only care when you're spending money - twice I was hung up on.

I now drive a Volvo - as does my partner. I'd suggest looking at a C30, I'm astounded at how much you get and just how capable it is. So comfortable, entertaining to drive (there are better, but it's not bad!) and the older 4-pot 2.0D we've got is getting 60mpg on the motorway. The Dynaudio (Premium) sound system is epic for a hatchback, and the looks are fantastic IMO.

As for those saying about not understanding why people change cars for economy, my partner went from spending £450 a month on fuel to spending £125 a month by changing her car. By all accounts, that's a whole lot of money towards a car... You cannot say that in every situation it doesn't make sense to change! 

Mike


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

ahaydock - I presume you know thta you are also paying interest on the £8000 GMFV 

Doing minimum of 450 miles per week = 23k+ per year, on a new car the residuals will be hit hard - personally I'd buy a 1-2 year old car that has already taken its biggest hit and will still be in manufacturers warranty - look for something with lower than average mileage and after a couple of years you will have equalised it out

Whilst the A1 is a refined little car its only refined for a little car, a Golf / Mondeo etc will always be more refined


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, go and check out a used SEAT Exeo 2.0 TDI Sport.

I dare you.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> Just thought I'd post as Audi have been responsible for the most tedious 12 months of motoring in my history. The dealerships (several of them) made no effort to resolve the issues with my car (usual computer says no story) and when I had finally given up on the car I got a better offer at a dealer under another franchise than I did from the dealer that got me into the mess.
> 
> As far as their cars are concerned, they're massively over-rated and over-priced and their dealers only care when you're spending money - twice I was hung up on.
> 
> ...


60 mpg out of 2.0D is really good! although i must admit i dont tend to keep mine to complete economy but still impressive all the same esp cruising. fuel wise our D2 is super impressive on fuel £44 every 2 weeks like clockwork...(roughly around 1/4 tank left) £30 VED

regards dynaudio officially does not exist in name but premium as it is now!

in regards to the c30 Drive and D2 are in massive demand (esp the drive ofc £0 VED) but you still get 115PS and 6 spd box...older c30 drives are still 110PS but 5 spd box (which if i am utterly honest is not as comfortable as the 6)

big thing though the new updated drive and D2 are only 8 valves not 16 like the earlier models.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

As far as I understand the 2.0D now (well, D3 and D4) are 5-cylinders. C30 is in for some paint and a wheel refurb and we've got a D3 S40 - can't comment on economy, not least of which it's still tight at 1400 miles, but bugger me it doesn't half shift. The 4-pot we've got isn't bad but the D3 has silly torque for a 2.0. My only disappointment is that it doesn't sound as refined as my D5 S60!

The C30 is exceptionally well soundproofed for that class of car. Realistically I'd have been fine, rather than needing the S60, but I do appreciate the extra space!

Only thing I can say bad about the C30 is the boot space. Which is poor. Actually, poor is having an overdraft. This is like having CCJs!


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

I would stick with the car you have much better looking car than the audi and best of all you dont have to find any cash every mounth to pay for it. Besides that Audi has to be the worst looking car in the audi lineup.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

THE CHAMP said:


> I would stick with the car you have much better looking car than the audi and best of all you dont have to find any cash every mounth to pay for it. Besides that Audi has to be the worst looking car in the audi lineup.


I have to say that the car you have isn't really the worst in fuel - we were seeing 22-23mpg at best before we changed so it made sense! Only gaining 10-15mpg isn't worth changing for really, unless you're doing monumental mileage.

However, it may be worthwhile changing if you 'want' a new car. I drove the A1 (1.4 twincharged) and whilst I won't ever own another Audi, ever, it was a really good drive. But too small for that mileage really.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry, I've just been corrected by SWMBO and apparently it does 78mpg on the motorway (60mph on cruise, reset at start and read as you leave, 30 miles up the M1). It averages just over 60 over her 36ish mile trip to work of which the first mile and last 5 miles are varying roads including a NSL b-road.

Astonishing!

And apparently the D3 is doing just under 50mpg in the same conditions. Not bad, but nowhere near as good!


----------



## pritchp (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry guys, not updated this,

Ive decided on the bmw 1 series convertible 120d.

the twingo averages around 30mpg whereas the bmw will do 50+mpg so a nice gain

i will be covering up to and in excess of 90 miles a day.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

pritchp said:


> Sorry guys, not updated this,
> 
> Ive decided on the bmw 1 series convertible 120d.
> 
> ...


I'll be the first one to pass comment, as I'm sure if I don't, someone else will;

What does your boyfriend think to it?

Sorry, it had to be done. I was lent an A3 cab the other month and myself and my mate felt uncomfortably homosexual driving around in it (nothing wrong with that, BTW, just as a pair of ale drinking, FPS playing steak and ale pie lovers we felt very outside out comfort zone!).

However, nice enough motors. Don't count on 50mpg, I struggled getting that in the normal 1-series. And I'm not a fan of the interior, but it's a pleasant enough place - I'm just not a BMW man!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Rob quoted figures and real world MPG are totally different. My grandparents own a 123d coupe and don't get quoted.


----------



## pritchp (Jul 22, 2010)

Boyfriend loves it!

JOKING! I am not gay, im actually the total opposite and can't get enough of women. 

However the car and my job don't really lend to being straight (Cabin crew)
haha!


----------



## pritchp (Jul 22, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> Rob quoted figures and real world MPG are totally different. My grandparents own a 123d coupe and don't get quoted.


I know i know.. the twingo quoted me a good number..that was a lie!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

maggi133 said:


> Rob quoted figures and real world MPG are totally different. My grandparents own a 123d coupe and don't get quoted.


Absolutely. I struggled very much to get close to 50mpg in the 120d, but on the flip side according to the numbers both my partner and I have got sod all chance of getting what we're getting - I'm getting 48mpg at 90mph and 58mpg at 60mph out of a 2.4 litre diesel Volvo! The TT's book figures were also significantly better than we ever got - ever! Very much depends on manufacturer I think. I've plugged the numbers on fuel for our two cars and come to the same number as the computer give or take one mpg.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

In fact, I think rob just wants a new car and is trying to justify it with MPG. If you want it do it


----------



## pritchp (Jul 22, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> In fact, I think rob just wants a new car and is trying to justify it with MPG. If you want it do it


Might be a bit of truth in that + the bmw will be more comfy on the motorway and wont feel like it needs an extra gear. (more self justification) lol


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

maggi133 said:


> In fact, I think rob just wants a new car and is trying to justify it with MPG. If you want it do it


I eluded to that one earlier, but didn't want to point the finger!

If you're chasing MPGs, there are much better buys out there... Go on, be honest! Lol.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

pritchp said:


> Might be a bit of truth in that + the bmw will be more comfy on the motorway and wont feel like it needs an extra gear. (more self justification) lol


No way. Suspension is only slightly less firmly sprung that the 133 on cup suspension. Maybe proper tyres will help but every 1 series I've been in or driven has been firm and not all that comfortable


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

maggi133 said:


> No way. Suspension is only slightly less firmly sprung that the 133 on cup suspension. Maybe proper tyres will help but every 1 series I've been in or driven has been firm and not all that comfortable


Indeed. Kind of like riding a concrete slab down a mountain!

And every car I've ever driven feels like it could use another gear, it seems 6th is 5th and they just close the ratios rather than 'adding' a 6th.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It will be an improvement over cup chassis on a 133 which is the firmest I've driven, even more firm than an fd2 I feel. But not a comfortable motorway cruiser.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

maggi133 said:


> It will be an improvement over cup chassis on a 133 which is the firmest I've driven, even more firm than an fd2 I feel. But not a comfortable motorway cruiser.


I dunno, a 1-series (M-sport, I assume?) with the standard RF tyres isn't anything to write home about, ride-wise. I always found mine to be too firm to relax in but at the same time, too soft to drive quickly!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Erm the last one i drove was an M sport coupe. Had the same red leather rob wants but was a kinda grey on the outside. It had to go though, was my grandparents and my nans back was wayyy too bad for it, gave her terrible pain.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

maggi133 said:


> Erm the last one i drove was an M sport coupe. Had the same red leather rob wants but was a kinda grey on the outside. It had to go though, was my grandparents and my nans back was wayyy too bad for it, gave her terrible pain.


Yeah, I just found it hit bumps very hard but was too soft in tighter corners. Very crashy on the bumps.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If i was doing big miles I would buy an older diesel and run it into the floor, something reasonably comfortable with cruise control, so either older saabs/volvos vectras and mondeos. Or a 4.2 V8 Audi A8 with an LPG conversion. I find petrol cars get closer to the MPG figures than diesels, I had a 118d and i couldn't get it above 38mpg on a run.


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> If i was doing big miles I would buy an older diesel and run it into the floor, something reasonably comfortable with cruise control, so either older saabs/volvos vectras and mondeos. Or a 4.2 V8 Audi A8 with an LPG conversion. I find petrol cars get closer to the MPG figures than diesels, I had a 118d and i couldn't get it above 38mpg on a run.


I find that strange Steve. I've just covered a (slightly less than) 50 mile journey and averaged 63mpg according to the OBC. Obviously that isn't a true figure but it's a lot more than you've quoted. Around town and on A/B roads I average approx 45mpg.

Car is a 118d M-Sport for reference.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

My money is on Steve's being a Pre-Facelift and yours being post?


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

OvlovMike said:


> My money is on Steve's being a Pre-Facelift and yours being post?


Correct, mine is post facelift. From what I can gather the pre-facelift are worse for mpg.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

GPS said:


> Correct, mine is post facelift. From what I can gather the pre-facelift are worse for mpg.


That's an understatement. I think it would be fair to say that the pre-facelift cars were just worse all round - even to the point that I'd say that the pre-facelift cars are awful (as diesels, anyway!).


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> Sorry, I've just been corrected by SWMBO and apparently it does 78mpg on the motorway (60mph on cruise, reset at start and read as you leave, 30 miles up the M1). It averages just over 60 over her 36ish mile trip to work of which the first mile and last 5 miles are varying roads including a NSL b-road.
> 
> Astonishing!
> 
> And apparently the D3 is doing just under 50mpg in the same conditions. Not bad, but nowhere near as good!


you sure this is a 2.0D because that figure is even beyond the book figures....which i hate to say i have never seen anyone get in a 2.0D....most i have ever got is around high 50's -low 60's (driving like an angel i hasten to add)...what your inferring is an mpg above even a drive 1.6D....

i can confirm the D3 and D4 are exactly the same engine wise (almost) they are now 5 pots correct but have lower emissions than the 2.0D (4 pot) with a 150 bhp and 177bhp (granted not as powerful by a little bit over the D5) well that goes for the c30/s40/v50 the others have kept the D5 is my understanding?

what year is the 2.0D c30?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

2009, and we're well aware that that's better than book - but that's what numbers at the pump and on the computer are confirming, nearly three weeks of 60 miles a day, 5 days a week (falling maybe a day or two short because we're not brave enough to push it too far into the light!) out of a 13(ish) gallon tank.

As much as I like the clout the D3 (and no doubt the D4) has, it's not worth the loss in fuel economy on that scale (although again, may loosen up).

Only thing of note is our C30 has 50k+ on it, so it's nearly run in. And yes, it's the 2.0D - although I did peel the badge off the boot


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> 2009, and we're well aware that that's better than book - but that's what numbers at the pump and on the computer are confirming, nearly three weeks of 60 miles a day, 5 days a week (falling maybe a day or two short because we're not brave enough to push it too far into the light!) out of a 13(ish) gallon tank.
> 
> As much as I like the clout the D3 (and no doubt the D4) has, it's not worth the loss in fuel economy on that scale (although again, may loosen up).
> 
> Only thing of note is our C30 has 50k+ on it, so it's nearly run in. And yes, it's the 2.0D - although I did peel the badge off the boot


same year as mine although mine has quite away to match the mileage of yours! i have removed the 2.0D and c30 badges :lol: still get plenty of cr*p out the exhaust though! i assume yours is an r design?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> same year as mine although mine has quite away to match the mileage of yours! i have removed the 2.0D and c30 badges :lol: still get plenty of cr*p out the exhaust though! i assume yours is an r design?


Haha, yeah - see below. More pics when I've had chance to make it pretty, excuse the phone shot!


----------

